

Mesa: Geo-Replicated, Near Real-Time, Scalable Data Warehousing [pdf] - yarapavan
http://static.googleusercontent.com/media/research.google.com/en//pubs/archive/42851.pdf

======
yarapavan
Permalink to PDF:
[http://research.google.com/pubs/archive/42851.pdf](http://research.google.com/pubs/archive/42851.pdf)

Google Research Page:
[http://research.google.com/pubs/pub42851.html](http://research.google.com/pubs/pub42851.html)

------
eternalban
Link didn't work. This works:
[https://static.googleusercontent.com/media/research.google.c...](https://static.googleusercontent.com/media/research.google.com/en/us/pubs/archive/42851.pdf)

------
jcburke
This seems pretty cool. I would be interested to see an open source version of
this concept

